# Halloween Apron



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

No new costumes this year...

...BUT, I've just finished a project, a Halloween apron, from a 1950's vintage pattern. I used high quality quilting cottons leftover from other decorative home projects (a table runner and mantle scarf). The lace trim was hand crocheted by me.

Used along with a simple black velvet dress, witch's hat and assorted wicked accessories, who needs a costume!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

damn ms wicked. you look like a pin up girl!

awesome apron...i want one of those!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool, as always!! Great job.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I have to agree with Dark Angel. You definitely look like pin-up girl. The fur on the sleeves and the apron pattern really make it look old fashioned. It's sexy without being trashy. Sassy and classy Ms. Wicked.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Dang Ms. W those are some hot legs you got there! Oh and the apron looks good too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang....sexy witch. Looks great!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work and looks great on you. Love the vintage look of the fabric pattern.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:WOW! Something Wicked, this way comes.....Great creation!  I envy those of you who are wicked with a needle. I can't sew a seam and believe me I have tried. Thank goodness for glue guns and duct tape.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So do you always wear spike heels and fishnet stockings when cooking?

You look mahvelous, dahling!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much for all of your nice comments!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good Ms. Wicked! The apron is nice too.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Love the apron - awesome job. Looks great on ya Ms. Wicked. Definitely looking like a pin-up!!!! You're a hottie!!!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

As everyone has said---NICE! I love the pinup look!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you very much!!!

I'm on an apron kick; I finished another one yesterday. Different design and fabrics but Halloween and it's reversible! 

I appreciate all of your nice comments!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Great job! Noticed the pattern marked 35cents. Don't I wish I could find patterns for that now.


----------

